# Tack Room Cleared out Edgehead, Midlothian (nr Edinburgh)



## PucciNPoni (14 June 2011)

Yard at Edgehead been broken into and cleared out of all horsey tack!! A van 
with Mcleans Roofing written on the side - this was done during the day. If anyone is offered cheap tack etc, please notify the police. Please make sure your tack rooms are very secure.


----------



## OWLIE185 (14 June 2011)

..and all your tack marked with your postcode so that in the event of it being recovered the owner of the recovered tack can be identified.


----------



## Cuffey (14 June 2011)

Please could you ask for a Crime reference Number for this incident thanks


----------



## JenTaz (14 June 2011)

this is only 10 mis away from the yard im at i now hope that liveries decide to lock the tack room rather than lesve the key in the door and the padlock on the code number, we have put notices up in the offices at the yard, so hopefully people will lock them as our yard is massive and alot of tack could go wandering!


----------



## PucciNPoni (14 June 2011)

I have asked for the crime reference from the person it happened to...she's our yard's neighbour so very close to home!


----------



## PucciNPoni (15 June 2011)

Still waiting on the crime reference number, but wanted to bump this but also mention that one of the saddles stolen was a new Sam Ellis brown suede dressage saddle - if offered cheap might be worth raising an eyebrow...


----------



## Luci07 (15 June 2011)

JenTaz said:



			this is only 10 mis away from the yard im at i now hope that liveries decide to lock the tack room rather than lesve the key in the door and the padlock on the code number, we have put notices up in the offices at the yard, so hopefully people will lock them as our yard is massive and alot of tack could go wandering!
		
Click to expand...

You might want to also point out to your  liveries that if the tack was stolen and it was because someone had left the key in the door.. it would completely invalidate the other liveries insurance...


----------



## Cuffey (15 June 2011)

£10,000 worth of tack stolen - Incident Ref: 315 13/06 Dalkeith Police


----------



## PucciNPoni (15 June 2011)

Thanks Cuffey - how did you get that number?    is that something I could have done myself (even though I wasn't the victim?


----------



## Cuffey (15 June 2011)

PucciNPoni said:



			Thanks Cuffey - how did you get that number?    is that something I could have done myself (even though I wasn't the victim?
		
Click to expand...

Posted by Horsewatch Scotland on FB page but I had not noticed it earlier
She will have phoned the force to get it.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 June 2011)

Anger isn't actually the right word,  to describe how I feel,  about those,  who steal from others,  some of whom have taken months,  of scrimping and saving,  and occasionally years,  to buy their treasured possessions.

Vermin,  nothing else. 

Alec.


----------



## oscarwild (15 June 2011)

Will pass this around my area as its only 30 mins away from me.

Hopefully it will make everyone recheck they have locked the tackroom at yard.


----------



## cm2581 (15 June 2011)

McLean Roofing? I heard McKay Roofing!! 

My saddle is now in the car! If they want to steal my manky everyday bridles that's fine!!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (15 June 2011)

Thank god my tack is kept at home.

Complete @rseholes, It took me months to save for my saddle and takes me months when i need a new bridle etc, I would go wild if mines all got taken


----------



## PucciNPoni (16 June 2011)

Sorry, you are correct re MacKay - it was originally posted McLean and then corrected to MacKay


----------



## fatpiggy (16 June 2011)

Roofing eh? Probably ran out of local churches to rob for the lead


----------



## PucciNPoni (20 June 2011)

Have just heard a rumour that there have been two more break ins and tack stolen in and around the Pathhead area (very near the first theft).  Please everyone keep everthing locked up tight - and keep your eyes open!!


----------

